# American Standard flushometer push buttons



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

We have quite a few of these american standards in some new schools of ours. We have had horrible luck with the push button sticking.









To replace the push button you have to remove the top cap and (electronics wire nipple out of the back, remove the diaphram and then reach down to grab a clip in the middle of the valve and then take out a set screw on the outside of the handle. It takes a lnog time to replace when you are use to the sloans. Any suggestion on how to make these little over priced part to last longer?

(It doesn't matter if its elementary through high schools. They all seem to eventually stick)

Any suggestions would be helpful ( other then throwing them all out. We can't do that yet )


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

silicone grease, plumber's grease or what about copper anti seize?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lubricate them with molybdenum disulfide. Slicker than schit with none of the stink.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why are they sticking? are you finding any build up or is someone tampering with them? need more info on whats causing them to stick in the first place..


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why are they sticking? are you finding any build up or is someone tampering with them? need more info on whats causing them to stick in the first place..


I grease all the new ones I install but there is no build up in the valve itself. Unless kids are punching them I can't imagine they are breaking them. (this happens in wings of schools with just kindergardners. )

Water hardness is <11 Grains per gallon. 
<1.0 PPM chrlorine.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I grease all the new ones I install but there is no build up in the valve itself. Unless kids are punching them I can't imagine they are breaking them. (this happens in wings of schools with just kindergardners. )
> 
> Water hardness is <11 Grains per gallon.
> <1.0 PPM chrlorine.


can you see where they are binding? any scrape marks or anything to give a clue whats causing them to stick?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Get the rep in there and let him deal with it. Dealing with that kind of stuff is his job.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Get the rep in there and let him deal with it. Dealing with that kind of stuff is his job.


Thats what were doing. Supposedly they had a bad run but this is all hear say.:vs_mad:


----------



## JoeSLC (Feb 21, 2019)

They did have a bad run we had the factory come out and replace about 50 of them in a couple of newly renovated restrooms and haven't had an y problems with the override buttons since.

Unfortunately now we are having issues with the valve bodies


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JoeSLC said:


> They did have a bad run we had the factory come out and replace about 50 of them in a couple of newly renovated restrooms and haven't had an y problems with the override buttons since.
> 
> Unfortunately now we are having issues with the valve bodies





An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

*This one is from me : Write more than one or two lines, elaborate. Are you proud of your trade? Show it! Talk about the jobs you've done, the path you took to get where you're at as a trades person, the amount of time spent in plumbing school(s) or years before you were eligible to take the journeyman exam etc.*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JoeSLC said:


> They did have a bad run we had the factory come out and replace about 50 of them in a couple of newly renovated restrooms and haven't had an y problems with the override buttons since.
> 
> Unfortunately now we are having issues with the valve bodies
> 
> ...





post a proper intro and join in or bad things happen....:vs_laugh:


----------



## JoeSLC (Feb 21, 2019)

:laugh:OK I posted an intro Hopefully ill be safe now


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

JoeSLC said:


> :laugh:OK I posted an intro Hopefully ill be safe now





You didn't post schit. Those couple lines of vague description are not anything close to an intro.




If that offends you than maybe you should spend a couple years working with your hands fixing real problems not just playing office politics as a used car salesman.














.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Tango said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals (those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


This again. (Big sigh). Honestly I don't get it guys. How can presumably grown men be so continually insecure and petty? 

So he missed the requirement for an intro, but complied once he was chastized. Still that's not good enough. Same story that has been repeated here dozens of times since I've been a member. He even tried to contribute by posting some helpful info based on his experience, but you're not having it. 

His intro was perfectly satisfactory as far as I'm concerned. No matter what he says here on the interwebs, it could be all lies, but instead he's honest, and gets schitt for it. He's obviously in a position where he is engaged in the plumbing profession to some extent. He's obviously not a homeowner, or a handy hack, nor is he trying to take business away from any licensed plumbers, or waste anyone's time with stupidity, yet he gets treated like he's trying to date your teenage daughters.

He posts a question that I would have liked to see the answer to, and would have answered myself if I could. I clicked on it to see what you more experienced guys had to say, but you disappointed me again. I truly like to see many of your posts in the off topic threads, wether I agree or not, but I am starting to wonder of this is only a forum for about a dozen guys who say they are plumbers but who like to just shoot the schitt about anything but, and don't want anyone else in their playroom.

His ability or lack thereof to contribute will be made apparent soon enough, but like so many who have come before him, we may never know.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> This again. (Big sigh). Honestly I don't get it guys. How can presumably grown men be so continually insecure and petty?
> 
> So he missed the requirement for an intro, but complied once he was chastized. Still that's not good enough. Same story that has been repeated here dozens of times since I've been a member. He even tried to contribute by posting some helpful info based on his experience, but you're not having it.
> 
> ...







My issue with guys like this isn't that he may not actually be a plumber. My issue is that this is a forum and no intro is unacceptable because it means he most likely won't contribute jackschit. Then he makes a smart remark about being safe to say that his 5 line intro after the fact should be good enough and if it isn't the fault is with us.


I don't really care if he's a bona fide plumber or not. I have made tons of posts(some of which get removed) to help the diy or other less than plumbers. My genuine issue is that he comes here, asks for help, but won't even show an incling of willing to contribute or at least pay the fee of an intro.





And quite frankly, I have an even bigger issue with the real plumbers on here who often refrain from contributing to a real discussion for fear it would help the diy. When they do that they reinforce the idea that this isn't a place to discuss plumbing, just a place for plumbers to discuss other stuff. I love beer thirty as much as the next guy but I come here to mainly discuss plumbing.
















.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> My issue with guys like this isn't that he may not actually be a plumber. My issue is that this is a forum and no intro is unacceptable because it means he most likely won't contribute jackschit. Then he makes a smart remark about being safe to say that his 5 line intro after the fact should be good enough and if it isn't the fault is with us.
> 
> 
> I don't really care if he's a bona fide plumber or not. I have made tons of posts(some of which get removed) to help the diy or other less than plumbers. My genuine issue is that he comes here, asks for help, but won't even show an incling of willing to contribute or at least pay the fee of an intro.
> ...



I would say I agree with the above..a proper intro that explains what you do , for how long and some other info would be nice...
someone that ONLY shows up for a quick bit of info and then disappears is NOT a member...I understand you may need the info in a timely manner , but honestly if it was important to get that type of info..the supply house or manufacture would be the first place to look...
the old saying.." I heard it on the internet it must be true"...


I reread and his original post was giving info and not asking for info on 10/30/19..then he asked for some info on flush valves on 11/7 then did a short intro...an expanded intro would have been nice and show at least they have some interest in being active after they got the info.....
not saying for this case but there have been lots of people that after 5 years have a super low post count and most were just asking for info but never giving anything back...
so they get their balls broken to get them to be more active..in this blue collar industry you need to have a thick skin and be able to take a ribbing and give some back..thats just friendly banter in the end and you can see what someone is made of by how they return fire or run for the hills butt hurt...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> This again. (Big sigh). Honestly I don't get it guys. How can presumably grown men be so continually insecure and petty?
> 
> So he missed the requirement for an intro, but complied once he was chastized. Still that's not good enough. Same story that has been repeated here dozens of times since I've been a member. He even tried to contribute by posting some helpful info based on his experience, but you're not having it.
> 
> ...


You see by being lazy with a short intro it demonstrates he's not really here for the long haul, just a quick bang thank you mam. Those who post 2-3 lines don't seem to be interested at all.

In order to GET you have to GIVE. Even the Spice Girls wrote a song about it and millions approve. :wink:

He can post a little more about his career path to see if he is really a plumber or related field and he'll be welcomed and threads re-opened.

If you want to chat with anyone without showing proper credentials there's the DIY sister forum.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

We've been through all this before, so no use beating the dead horse, since neither my minority opinion, nor everyone else's will change. I just think that there are a heck of a lot of assumptions about a guy's intent to contribute or not, based on some pretty shakey and arbitrary criteria. Not evgeryone likes to write a ton about themselves, for various legitimate reasons. That does not always automatically mean laziness, greed and inconsideration. 

I saw the quip about being safe not as being a smart a$$, but more of a light hearted mea culpa. I could easily be proven wrong if the next guy who comes along is given a little more leway, or rope to hang himself. But then again, I could also be proven right!

The goal post seems to get changed, to include credentials that aren't even mentioned in the rules, esp for guys who make the sin of posting before doing any intro. I've never defended the HO or the handyman, and I don't intend to. I enjoy a little ball busting banter too, but after the ice has been broken. Being butthurt and thin skinned can go both ways, and it does. Most of you seem to be ignoring the fact that he DID try to give as well, but that was immediately rejected. A little piece of information about a recall that was informative to me, much more so than any of the chastizing he got. He wasn't even given a chance to try more. File under: be careful what you ask for, you might get it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ......just a quick bang thank you mam





It's "Wham, bam, thank you mam.". 





Oh these french canadians......:biggrin:











.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> His ability or lack thereof to contribute will be made apparent soon enough, but like so many who have come before him, we may never know.


We don't want to reply to newcomer questions to find out later he isn't legit. By then they've gotten their answer and left like a one night stand. Better to verify first. Another thing did you know by giving advice to someone who isn't a plumber you are 100% responsible for their actions? He screws it up it's your fault.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Schitt I never heard of a plumber before who would find anything negative about a one night stand, unless of course it results in a pregnancy, but other than that.......

I don't know how they do things in Canada, but I find it very difficult to believe that anyone here can be held responsible for any advice they give on the internet. Except for goading someone to commit suicide who goes through with it. There have been a few recent cases of exactly that, but they have also been hard won, and several prior to that whuich have led to aquittal. I'm not a lawyer, but I refuse to believe that anyone can be held accountable for much more than that.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It's "Wham, bam, thank you mam.".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you Mr. spelling bee! I wasn't doing a search for that precise quote! I probably sound like Ms Swan. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

FYI

When you get tired of playing with those AS flushvalves, the Sloans will fit into the AS screw stop valves. So a water shutdown is not needed.
Zurn for awhile also made a generic version, discontinued now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

thumper said:


> FYI
> 
> When you get tired of playing with those AS flushvalves, the Sloans will fit into the AS screw stop valves. So a water shutdown is not needed.
> Zurn for awhile also made a generic version, discontinued now.







There are a bunch of different brands THAT ARE MADE TO FIT SLOAN not the other way around. Delaney is another. Most at the very least fit at the stop connection. Many like the zurn have pretty much all the parts compatible.


Slaon is the original. Current parts will fit a sloan valve from the 30's, now that's impressive. In 2006 they released a replica model that looks like the old ones with a porcelain handle and bell shaped top with nut. I want one.





.


----------

